# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Καλώδια 15 κουλούρες NYAF πολύκλωνο εύκαμπτο.

## sotron1

Πωλούνται. Καλώδια 15 κουλούρες NYAF πολύκλωνο εύκαμπτο.

0,50 ΤΕΜ 4
0,75 ΤΕΜ 4
1      ΤΕΜ 2
1,5   ΤΕΜ 4
2,5   ΤΕΜ 2

Πωλούνται όλα 100 ευρώ.

Δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί.

Τηλ : 6955089364

DSC_1832.jpgDSC_1830.jpgDSC_1831.jpg

----------

